# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  apple ios7 Linux connection

## Jwnelson

Does anyone have a solution for the Iphone - Linux connectivity issues steming from the new iOS7 updgrade?

----------


## ian-weisser

I think it's an iOS issue.
You paid enough for it. It should do what you want it to.

----------


## psycosmyth2

There is a bug filed in launchpad but I am not seeing much movement on it.

----------


## Prime624

Apple has been a terrible company ever since Jobs passed. Even before, they were over-expensive and their views were not always the best, but it was all worth it for the quality. Now I regret not getting an Android, if only so I can eventually run Ubuntu on it.

----------


## seriouslyfixed

Getting images and video off your i-device is becoming difficult. Add on the 50/50 chance your pics and video will be rotated the wrong way and you get an unhappy user. 

So for now, vmachine to windows to transfer, format correct (if it's video then guhhhh another prog to rotate that), then transfer back to buntu so I can actually use gimp.

I kinda hate you right now apple.

----------


## CeeDee

If all you want to do is get pictures off your iPhone then this works very well: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/wifi...587468262?mt=8

----------


## Newbunto

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2201921

----------


## Newbunto

> Apple has been a terrible company ever since Jobs passed. Even before, they were over-expensive and their views were not always the best, but it was all worth it for the quality. Now I regret not getting an Android, if only so I can eventually run Ubuntu on it.


Apple was always a proprietary lock-in kind of company, long before Jobs passed.

Roll on the Ubuntu phone and tablet!

----------

